# Someone else's Strava map...



## mrcyrus16 (Dec 31, 2011)

Is it possible to download/upload another Strava user's map so I can follow the same route via my iPhone app?


----------



## Jdub (Jan 12, 2004)

mrcyrus16 said:


> Is it possible to download/upload another Strava user's map so I can follow the same route via my iPhone app?


Yes its possible, but does involve jumping through a proverbial hoop or two.

The basic is you need to get the URL of the ride, then go to this site:
Strava Export - Download GPX and TCX Files From Strava

For a detailed explanation, watch this:
How to export a GPX file from any ride on Strava - YouTube


----------



## mrcyrus16 (Dec 31, 2011)

Great, thanks!


----------

